# Land Rover Freelander & 3 car seats?



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

We're travelling to my Dad's in France next month. He has a Land Rover Freelander, late 90s or early 00s model.

Anyone have any experience with getting three carseats in the back?

We have:
Graco Nautilus (Used with the harness still)
Recaro Como (FF)
Graco baby-bucket. I'm not planning to bring the base (open to thoughts here!)

He's got other cars, too, so we can split everyone up, but this is the car we're planning to borrow and it'd sure be nice NOT to have to take two cars everywhere.

Oh, and he's planning to pick me and kiddos up at the airport in this, and I don't want to realize after he gets there that this won't work; he's an hour and a half from the airport.

Thanks,
G.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

No experience with the Freelander myself, but I'd suspect you'll need at least one Radian to get 3 across, since it's not a huge car. The Recaro and Nautilus are both pretty hefty sized seats.


----------



## laila2 (Jul 21, 2007)

We have a 2002 Freelander SE, with a britax marathon, and safety first combo seat in the back seat. There is less than 1 foot between the two.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It will work with the right combination of seats -- definitely not a Como or a Nautilus, or a Marathon! I would try two FFing Evenflo Maestros and a RFing Cosco Scenera: those are all inexpensive, narrow seats that are light for traveling.


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmm, I hadn't considered buying new car seats for this trip. Not sure just what to do! We're planning to move to France in a year or so, so I'd need new car seats then anyway. One thought has been to buy car seats there (my Dad can do it ahead of time). I'm having a HUGE problem with finding info about the seats that I'm finding for sale in France. They advertise what 'Groupe' they fit, but offer absolutely no information about weight limits for the harness or height of top slot. It's been frustrating to say the least.

I posted in the France tribe and have had some super help there with other things but car seats seem to be a sticking-place.

ETA: For instance, I'm looking at this one, and I know it complies with Groups 1-2-3, but there's no way to tell (as far as I can see) what the weight limit for the harness is. (And, sorry, that link takes you to the sales catalog's first page. The one I'm looking at is on page 62, selling for 44,90 euros. If you followed all of that, bless you!).

Can anyone help with figuring out what car seats we might buy in France?

Thanks!!!


----------

